# The .410 was on Fire today...



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been chasing woodcock with an Iver Johnson .410 since the opener with no flushes until today. First spot put up 5 birds dropping 2. Moved a mile down the road and put up 4 more and dropped the last one for my first ever limit. What a day on public ground to boot!!










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Way to go db75, looks as is your pup enjoyed the day as well. Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Birds are still around, put up 4 more today. Hopefully the cold blast up North drives some more down.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

The woodcock flush is on my list of great adrenalin rushes. 

Congratulations on your 2 good days.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats a great looking brittany. i had one growing up, those are an awesome bird dog for sure. congrats on the limit.


----------

